

What the Reddit Rebellion Is Really About - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2015/07/reddit_amageddon_what_it_s_really_about.single.html

======
x5n1
No one really knows the reality of the situation. It may well be that everyone
is just vying for more power and Reddit's management is just useless cruft
that does little and is sort of irrelevant. It's like why are you doing
anything, you do nothing around here, you are no one. You should not have any
power to affect anything, including firing people in the community doing
whatever they are suppose to. Just get out of our way and let us do whatever
we want.

------
paulhauggis
"No subreddit shut down to protest Vic being fired,” wrote prominent Reddit
moderator"

Really? So it was just a coincidence that they all shutdown after she was
fired. It was also plastered all over Reddit.

It wasn't very smart of the mods to do this. Instead of using strategy and
_gasp_ logic to get what you wanted, you used pure emotion.

Now the CEO and the company saw your cards and also know that you really
aren't willing to negotiate before throwing the nuclear option.

I can almost guarantee that the execs of Reddit are now finding ways to take
away all of your power to make sure this won't happen again. Why would they
put so much power in the hands of a group of people that not only are
unpredictable, but obviously can't handle the responsibility.

